# Trailer rebuild



## zseverns (Jun 24, 2014)

We'll since our site had problems I am going to repost this. 
I just got a trailer that I am redoing. I got this trailer for free from my mom it was one of my ex-step dad's projects. Looks to be a well made homemade trailer. It also came with a 1968 Starcraft aluminum ski boat that will prolly be for donor aluminum.


----------



## zseverns (Jun 24, 2014)

This is what I got done to it Saturday. Made the bunks and added a walkway to the front of the trailer. I'm not sure if my step dad painted it or if it was before he got it but it's a galvanized trailer that has been painted. Does anyone know if I can just sand blast the paint off?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 24, 2014)

Sand blasting will remove the galvanizing along with the paint. My trailer has galvanized fenders that a PO painted luckily most of it has flaked off. 
I'm looking for parts for a '68 StarCraft runabout.


----------



## zseverns (Jun 24, 2014)

What parts are you looking for I prolly have them.


----------



## zseverns (Jun 24, 2014)

Just got a little done today. My two year old wants to play more then work on the trailer which is ok by me. I got the rollers sold and picked up some bunk carpet. Built the bow stop and it is ready for carpet. Added a new jack also. Even after the small amount of rebuild I have done I'm still $0 out of pocket. That leaves more for the boat build. Also might have to shorten my walkway to add a front bunk just need to look at the boat and see if I need to shorten it.


----------



## zseverns (Jun 24, 2014)

Almost forgot what is the best way to put the carpet down on my bunks?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 25, 2014)

I like to leave the bottom of the bunks open so the wood can dry. 
P.M. sent.


----------



## zseverns (Jun 25, 2014)

Does the bunk carpet need to be glued or screwed or another way?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357042#p357042 said:


> zseverns » Wed Jun 25, 2014 11:45 am[/url]"]Does the bunk carpet need to be glued or screwed or another way?


I've never glued them but you can. I've used staples or roofing nails.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 25, 2014)

What is the walkway down the center of the trailer made of?


----------



## zseverns (Jun 25, 2014)

The walkway is steel. Another question I have is where should my bunks go on the trailer? My other boats runners are far apart and the bunk rest in between the runner but this is the boat I warn to get and the runners are close together.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jun 26, 2014)

I used stainless steel staples to attach the carpet on my bunks.


----------



## zseverns (Jun 29, 2014)

Got the carpet on my bunks today and put back on. So the trailer is one step closer to being "done". (We all know none of our projects are never done.) I have to wait till a little more $$$ comes in to finish it up


----------



## zseverns (Jul 6, 2014)

Got some diamond plate added to the fenders today. I really like the way it looks. One more step done.


----------



## zseverns (Jul 20, 2014)

So I put the trailer on sawhorses this weekend to give it a real good power wash to get as much of the paint off since most of it is peeling off. When I removed the tires I found that one hub spun pretty good and one seemed tight. When I removed the buddy bearing and the odd grease I found that my stepfather had used a nail to hold the castle nut instead of a cotter pin. After I removed the nail I found the castle nut was extremely tight. Once I loss ended it it spun pretty good. So hopefully once I remove the grease it will spin great.


----------



## Attwanl (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd check them out real good... It sucks being beside the road because of a failed wheel bearing. I've seen where the bearing burns up, seizes it's self to hub. So you have to try and cut it off or get anew hub..... Get new bearings anyway ....new seals, pack the new bearings with grease.....but your doing this beside the road with cars buzzing around you instead of your house. 
Yep been there....done that.


----------



## zseverns (Jul 22, 2014)

Both bearings have less than 20 miles on them and showed no signs of wear when I removed the hubs. Which is no surprise since there is very few miles on them. 

Does anyone know the best way to remove the paint from the trailer??????????? Should I buy a cheap sandblaster?????


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360489#p360489 said:


> zseverns » 22 Jul 2014, 14:23[/url]"]Should I buy a cheap sandblaster?


Unless you have a HUGE compressor don't bother. The small one that Harbor Freight sells takes 25CFM at 125 psi. 

Get an inexpensive 4-1/2 inch hand grinder and some of these:

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-1-2-half-inch-nylon-abrasive-wheel-94017.html

And a good pair of gloves and a face mask.


----------



## zseverns (Sep 20, 2014)

Well my internet was down because my dish couldn't pick up. During that time I got my trailer done other then paint. I will get some pics up soon. Got my LED lights on a wired, new set of guide bunks, towing chains, and got my transom saver mounted. Paint will be put off till next year. So now I'm just waiting on my new boat to get here.


----------

